# drowner set??



## hunting farmer (Dec 31, 2008)

I have made up some drowner sets using 1/8 cable and ferules with a loop on both ends with a drowner lock and 1 1/2 coils. The question i have is there a way to make the drowner sets where you can change the traps out on the cables? Did I set them up wrong I have the drowner lock attached to the trap by a j hook. Is there a different way of setting things up so that I can change out the traps without cutting the cable? 

On a diffrerent side note how deep do you guys make your pocket sets for mink and ****?


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Get a set of S-hook pliers. They work great on J-hooks too. About 8 or 9 bucks, and they are very handy. I would definetly find another option besides cutting the cable. 
8 to 12 inches is good on pocket sets. Make sure to angle them up from the water so that they will still work if the water rises a little.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

I use 11 gauge wire so can't help ya out on sliders. But like toepincher said, I like my pockets about a foot deep. I use a tile spade for my pockets and always hit the top of the pocket last(with shovel upside down) and pull up pretty hard, it makes a ledge in the back, to keep the bait out of the water.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I use 14 gauge wire to attach the trap to the drowner lock. Can cut the wire and rewire a different trap on in about 30 seconds....

Chris


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

me and David use 3/32 cable and put the drowner lock on the cable and then we use a quick link to attach the trap we switch traps all the time and never have to wreck a cable. also something new we are trying is a pogo on one end and the other is to a steak or bag these work great.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I run quick links on all my traps/drowners. If I use a drowner ... it is generally a 3/32" cable that is adjustable in length. Usually POGOs at each end.

Beaver & foothold I am using 1/8" cable. The 3/32 works fine ... but a big beaver will kink it up some.

Oh and when you buy the S/J hook pliers ... spend the $20 and get a pair of the Ron Marsh made/designed pliers.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats why I like you Ed. we are always on the same page:lol::lol:
Dave


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I just bend the J-hooks when I need to change a trap, having said that I find a **** will distroy a 3/32 cable with kinks that is when its time to replace the cable.

On the pocket I like mine as deep as I can get, some less than 6" deep and as deep as 2' deep. For me it depends more on the spot than the depth of the pocket. The biggest thing to remember if you making pockets for Mink don't go any wider than you have to.


----------



## rickr (Jan 7, 2007)

I use a quick link on the j-hook that is on the L-slide lock.
they work great for me, i can put a jump on or a double long spring what ever i need for that set.
rickr


----------

